# Thoughts on Sponge filter for 90 gallon tank?



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey everyone I am in the process of planning and setting up a new 90 gallon hap/peacock tank. I was planning on setting up an fx6. However watching lots of fish videos on youtube I notice alot of folks with large scale fish operations use sponge filters. I am not as concerned about the expense, as I am just keeping things simple. Would adequate sponge filters and a 3K Gyre Generation Aquarium Flow Pump . be enough filtration and flow for the tank?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be enough filter and flow for the tank but you may not be satisfied with the amount of debris picked up by the filters, depending on stocking levels and your tolerance or expectation for a pristine looking tank. I assume you are considering traditional sponge filters which are fairly obvious in a tank and don't appeal to a lot of people?


----------



## zeusjuice (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah like 2 hydor V's I am sure I can scape where you won't see the sponge. You will see the airline and tubing but that's not much different than a filter intake or return. I may start with. 2 then add an fx6 if necessary. I had an fx5 in the past, and squeezing sponges out in a bucket every week sounds way better than breaking that big boy down every month or so.


----------

